# Could someone explain the mechanics of a second character?



## Hunch (Jul 10, 2013)

As the title says. 
New Leaf is my first AC game, and so far I think it's really awesome - but as there's a lot to do, I'm still lost every now and then. I've heard that you're able to create up to four characters per game, one of them being the Mayor character.
Now, as I'm progressing the game a bit, I'm interested in creating a second character for three reasons - extra pattern slots, the home-placing trick, and letting my brother play the game, hoping he'll buy it, too - but I'm a bit afraid to create a new one, because I can't find anything on the mechanics of it (and finding information on the subject is hard, as I'm not sure what I should be looking for, and the Ask Questions thread is way too big to read through entirely). If anyone could answer the following questions and explain them for a bit, I'd be very grateful. 


How do I create a second character without accidentally deleting my town (Yes, I'm that scared to lose the town, Filbert, Peck, and Ozzie)?
Will the creation part be the same as for the Mayor character (Rover on the train)?
Does this second character get to build his own home, or would he share one with the Mayor character?
Does this second character share the closet or the amount of bells with the Mayor character?
Apart from not being able to start up Public Work Projects, how limited is the gameplay for the second character compared to the Mayor?
Am I able to delete the second character if I'd want to?
If there's anything I've missed that I should know about, please, do tell  
Many thanks!


----------



## katyina (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "New player" or "new character" or whatever is one of the options on the start menu and it's not even in the same screen as the demolish town option, there's no chance of accidentally deleting your town.
2. yup
3. you get a new home in this version
5. i believe it's really just the PWPs. everything else is about the same. 
6. yup!


----------



## drizxk (Jul 10, 2013)

1. To create a second character you choose "New Save File" that's on the start menu. I can't remember where the option is to delete the town, it's not on that menu though.
2. Yes.
3. You'll build another home.
4. No, the 2nd character will have separate item storage and money.
5. I haven't played my 2nd character too much, but it's not very different except for the PWP's I think.
6. Yes.

Also, if you make a 2nd character, you'll have to become friends with Sable on that character to be able to use the QR machine, even if you already have it unlocked on your mayor. I was a little disappointed to find this out.


----------



## Torakichi25 (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't forget 4.

A second character has their own storage space and their own bell supply. It isn't shared.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 10, 2013)

Also, your mayor and your second character don't share the closet or the amount of bells with the mayor. The second character also can't enact ordinances, and they have to unlock the island themselves. I think they can buy your silver equipment for sale in you museum second floor, though. They can also utilize Club Lol. Brewster won't sell them to-go cups or let them work part-time, though, until they unlock it themselves. Aaaand... That's all I can think of. Oh! Their encyclopedia is also separate, so they'd have to catch all of the bugs and fish themselves, too. c:


----------



## katyina (Jul 10, 2013)

Torakichi25 said:


> Don't forget 4.
> 
> A second character has their own storage space and their own bell supply. It isn't shared.



....whoops haha. counting is hard :C


----------



## Hunch (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies! 

Two more questions that sprang to mind as I was brushing my teeth:


Does the second character take up a villager slot? As in: if I'd create a second human character, will that decrease the amount of animal villagers my town can hold?
What does a player character do when another player character is played?


----------



## pocky (Jul 10, 2013)

Hunch said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> Two more questions that sprang to mind as I was brushing my teeth:
> 
> ...



1. No
2. I don't understand the question.


----------



## drizxk (Jul 10, 2013)

Hunch said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> Two more questions that sprang to mind as I was brushing my teeth:
> 
> ...



1. Nope.
2. Do you mean like if you're playing on your 2nd character, what is the mayor character doing? If so, nothing. You don't see them like walking around your town or their house or anything.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 10, 2013)

Hunch said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> What does a player character do when another player character is played?



I like to pretend they are off exploring areas that cant be reached while playing the game. They aren't just sleeping in their bed like on AC:WW


----------

